# alabama cobra!!!



## FERAL ONE (Nov 7, 2006)

well, he thought he was. this little hog nose was sure putting on a display. he hissed and puffed and acted real mean for a 14" snake.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 7, 2006)

it never did the play dead trick, and i did not want to fool with it much because it spread the musk stuff from it's tail all over itself so i just took its picture then let it go on it's way. glad i had the camera in the woods today


----------



## Duramax (Nov 7, 2006)

A hognose snake should have played dead.  Never seen one act like the one in the picture????


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures, Feral.  

They show behavior that not everyone gets to see.

Thanks for sharing.

The Snakeman


----------



## leo (Nov 7, 2006)

*Awesome capture*

Those pics are good, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 7, 2006)

that first pic is great Feral


----------



## papagil (Nov 7, 2006)

Great Pics


----------



## rip18 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pics!  I'm glad you took your camera too!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Nov 7, 2006)

Great captures.  Thanks for taking your camera and sharing the results.

Hoss


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 7, 2006)

I've never seen a "Spreading Adder" before. They must be rare. Thanks for the pics !!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 7, 2006)

Great photos! Jody, I've seen only one in my life. I was just a kid and you coulda never convinced me it wasn't a cobra!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Nov 7, 2006)

*Dang he sure*

is smiling big in that first picture.  Cool pics.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice shots! He sure thought he was somethin', huh.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 7, 2006)

thanks yall. i kept waiting for it to roll over but it decided to play bully snake instead. when i first walked up on it the ENTIRE snake was flat. it looked like it had been mashed by a tire. once it figured out that was not gonna work it really acted out!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 7, 2006)

Good pics Feral!! Those toad eaters are fun to play with.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 7, 2006)

I had an encounter with one of those a couple of weeks ago.It hissed and spread first,then flipped over,regurgitated and played dead.

I flip it back over,it says nope I'm dead,flips back over.They are fun


----------



## AquAddict (Nov 7, 2006)

Well the critters have one more weapon to worry about in the woods now, your camera! cool pics.


----------



## TurkeyProof (Nov 7, 2006)

*OFF*

Off with his head.


----------



## shaggybill (Nov 8, 2006)

TurkeyProof said:


> Off with his head.



Why? It's harmless.

Great pictures, Feral. Those are neat snakes. I found two of them together a few weeks ago. They didn't play dead either, but instead chose to spread nice, smelly musk all over themselves.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 8, 2006)

shaggybill said:


> Why? It's harmless.



I agree,plus it's illegal.

I made my uncle stop the truck last week to get a king snake out of the road before someone ran over it.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Nov 9, 2006)

I have seen a dozen or so of these in my life and only one played dead.  The others spread out and hissed and struck at me.  They seem to be very aggressive when you poke at them.  I let one of them take a bite out of my Rocky snake proof boots just to see and sure enough I felt nothing. Of course...I would never try this on a snake with huge fangs that packs a punch.  The ones around here are lighter in color than that one and at first glance look sort of like a small rattlesnake.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 9, 2006)

here is one more where you can see some of the color on the back of his head. shaggy, i agree with you, i enjoy watching them too much to kill them anymore.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool pics.  I think I like the last one best...

Those are great snakes to show people who are scared of snakes how harmless some snakes can be.  When they open their mouths, etc. pretending to be BAD, you can put your finger in their mouth & they won't even (or haven't yet) close it & bite you!


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Nov 21, 2006)

Once again way to close.


----------

